# And the Band Played Waltzing Matilda



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I wanted to put some time into editing the audio of movie files and putting it back together, so I gave this old favourite a run this morning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2016)

I have to say that that sounded good through my little computer speakers.
The guitar came through crisp and full bodied.
And your voice! I really like that.
Nicely done.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Gracias ;-)


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Good stuff. 

Note : guaranteed best photos and videos with light shinning into your front/face. Never from behind (unless you want to have that effect).


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Considering I have more of a radio face, that's probably the best bet ;-)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful job of that song. I could listen to you sing all night. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Very good singing.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mighty fine and enjoyable performance


----------



## DeSelby (May 4, 2016)

F.cking great. Loved it. Absolutely heartfelt.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Beautiful. Saddest song in the world. You give the Pogues a run for their money!! Beautiful voice. Wish I had a voice like that. Having seen some of the battlefields and graveyards in Europe, this song always brings a tear to my eye. 
Go out on Nov 11 somwhere and play this song. Guaranteed there will not be a dry eye anywhere!


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow. Beautiful. Thank you for sharing. Great voice man.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, guys. It's one of the best written songs of all time, in my opinion.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

One of my favourites, awesome job.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, Valley.


----------

